# Max Spielmann Bargain



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just popped into Max Spielman in Warrington today - casually browsing to see if they stocked tripods. Found a mini tripod by Hama with a ball end for Â£5.99.

Bargain I thought - at the checkout it scanned at Â£2.99







- don't know if it was just me but definite bargain if anyone is on the lookout for one.

Works well too.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Apologies for the dark photo - still playing with exposure and couldn't be bothered changing with a less reflective background


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The Max Spielman store in Llandudno closed down in 2006 I think.







I bought the same tripod from Boots for a fiver. Cracking little piece of kit imo.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a similar one i bought in Tokyo for about the same cash... if you undo the screw at the bottom you can take off the legs and use just the head and I use it mostly like that now, its a perfect height...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

cookie520 said:


> Apologies for the dark photo - still playing with exposure and couldn't be bothered changing with a less reflective background


The photo was perfect. I could read every word of the court summons in the background.

I hope they lock you up and never let you out, you dirty sod!






























ps I got the same tripod from Boots like Thunderbolt.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

grey said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for the dark photo - still playing with exposure and couldn't be bothered changing with a less reflective background
> ...


Luckily I failed to get the 3000 parking tickets and fixed penalty notices in the shot







By strange coincidence the letter in the photo is actually from a Police authority - but asking for help...phew !


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Weston Super Mare...........had them in "Poundland" for....yes, you guessed it Â£1


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I enjoy picking an item at random in poundland, walking up to the dour faced chavette behind the til and asking "how much is this love?"

It can provide hours of fun whilst waiting for the wife to emerge from the "fuller figure" dept of M&S.

As I know your gonna ask; Stella, Jase


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

whilst waiting for the wife to emerge from the "fuller figure" dept of M&S.

The few times that I have ventured into M&S with the 710, I have seen her looking at bras.....its always good fun to comment........."dont bother to wear a bra.......it'll pull the wrinkles outa your face" WARNING.... only mention this _after_ she has cooked your lunch (unless you enjoy hunger)


----------

